
The Facebook Freaky Line - ssclafani
http://scobleizer.com/2011/11/20/the-facebook-freaky-line/
======
DasIch

       Users will turn off apps, or change their behavior (I already have, for instance, I don’t listen to Lady Gaga on Spotify, I only listen to bands on Spotify that I want you to see).
    

That's really scary. Ten years ago you might have thought about what others
thought regarding your actions while standing on Times Square, now you do that
while standing in your bedroom.

There are two ways this could go, either we become more tolerant and stop
discriminating, against people who read the wrong newspaper, listen the wrong
music and watch the wrong movies, as most people currently do or we evade
discrimination by becoming what the "mainstream" wants us to be.

There would be nothing I would love more to see the former become reality but
the latter is not a risk I'm willing to take.

------
marquis
>check out Etsy’s gift recommendation page. It’s driven by Facebook. It’s
magical. It recommends gifts based on my friends and family’s Facebook
behaviors.

Where is the inventiveness and joy of surprise, if you are relying on
recommendations made by an algorithm about a gift to buy for friends/family?
That just doesn't even sound fun.

